# faire la minette



## Espero Antos

Bonjour,

quelle est la signification de cet expression, mentionnée (en français dans l'original allemand, peut-être dans un soucis de pudeur...) même par Sigmund Freud? Et n'y a-t-il qu'une signification?

Merci d'avance


----------



## TitTornade

minette ?
pour moi c'est :
1) une chatte (le féminin de minou/minet = un chat)
2) une jeune fille qui aime être/se faire belle
3) le minerai de fer qu'on extrayait chez moi en Lorraine avant que les mines de fer ne ferment...

ici, sans doute que :
faire la minette = minauder = se faire belle (en parlant d'une fille), bien se comporter, faire des manières pour séduire.

est-ce que ça correspond au sens attendu ?


----------



## Espero Antos

Merci bien, TitTornade!

Moi j'ai trouvé aussi la signification suivante:
"faire la minette = faire cunnilingus" (Wiktionnaire).
"J'ai fait minette à la femme avec laquelle j'ai perdu mon pucelage, avant de la baiser" écrit ton concitoyen Edmond Goncourt dans son _Journal_ (c'était en 1876: son frère cadet Jules était déjà mort) - le livre de chevet de Xtrasystole. En fait, il paraît que "faire la minette" était "l'euphémisme plus commun à la fin du XIXème siècle pour designer le cunnilingus". 

En revenant à Freud, je me demande donc si c'est justement ça la signification attribuée par le père de la psychanalyse à cet expression française. Mais peut-être je devrais poser la question dans un forum consacré à la langue allemande pour vérifier si cet expression est toujours utilisée en allemand (et, si oui, dans quelle acception) ou bien il s'agissait d'une mode désormais depuis longtemps abandonnée.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Espero Antos,

Tu as raison, ce que tu as trouvé est vrai (faire un cunnilingus). Et ça va bien avec Freud.


----------



## timofei

Voici un document (probablement apocryphe) où l'expression est utilisée : http://img504.imageshack.us/img504/5985/mlppq3.jpg
« Si la minette est bien faite, je laisse tirer un coup à l'œil par l'adroit minetteur. »


----------



## Espero Antos

Apocryphe ou pas, ce barème des "prix d'amour" est vraiment sympa 

Un grand merci...


----------



## janpol

jamais entendu avec l'article défini, toujours avec "une" ou sans article.


----------



## Espero Antos

Intéressant... Donc cet expression seraît (à niveau morphologique, pas que semantique) tout comme celle "faire cunnilingus" (jamais "faire le c."), n'est-ce pas?


----------



## TitTornade

ah alors, une minette, c'est comme une chatte, avec ses deux sens :
- la femelle du chat
- le sexe de la femme...  et là, ça colle avec le cunnilingus...


----------



## Espero Antos

Bien oui, TitTornade, tout se tient (ou plutôt, comme tu as bien dit, en s'agissant de matière onctueuse, tout colle... ;-))!

Mais alors il faudrait peut-être changer le titre de ce _thread_: en fait, à mon avis "faire (la) minette" serait plus approprié. Bien entendu, tout ça relève de la compétence des modérateurs...


----------



## JiPiJou

L'expression actuelle est "faire minette" (sans article) dans le sens indiqué précédemment. De nombreuses chansons paillardes en attestent (Frère La Guillaumette, En descendant la rue Cuvier, etc...). N'importe quel moteur de recherche y renverra.


----------



## Espero Antos

Merci JiPijou!

Pourtant, dans un souci d'exhaustivité, une question s'impose: est-ce que l'expression "faire (la) minette" (attention, pas que le mot "minette": je veux dire l'expression complète, celle qui donne le titre au _thread_) peut *également* signifier "se faire belle" (pour soi-même et/ou pour quelqu'un d'autre), "faire la  coquette" etc, d'après d'une des significations indiquées par ma toute première interlocutrice, la tourbillonnante lorraine TitTornade?

Au plaisir de vous lire!


----------



## janpol

je pense qu'on peut même dire que "faire LA minette" ne peut rien signifier d'autre que "adopter les apparences - vêtements, coiffure, attitude, vocabulaire... - d'une jeune fille" ("A près de 50 ans, elle fait encore la minette")
l'autre expression n'emploie pas d'article ou, si elle en emploie un, il est indéfini (sauf si un complément du nom donne un caractère unique à la prestation : "je lui ai fait la minette du siècle")


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Dans l'absolu tu as raison Janpol. Mais il y a aussi des tournures régionales.
Par exemple, on peut entendre chez moi prendre le pastis, ou avoir le rhume !  Alors faire la minette ne me choquerait pas... Mais avec un contexte complet on pourrait peut-être être plus sûr d'une interprétation plutôt que d'une autre !


----------



## TitTornade

on peut aussi dire : "A près de 50 ans, elle fait encore *sa* minette", non ?

et même mettre au masculin :
"A près de 50 ans, il fait encore *le minet *!"
ou
"A près de 50 ans, il fait encore *son minet *!"

et toujours avec le sens n°2 de mon 1er post !

NB : Espero Antos: en fait, je suis _UN_ TitTornade   donc un interlocuteur


----------



## Espero Antos

Ehm, excuse-moi TitTornado pour t'avoir changé le sexe  ...mais tout ce franc-parler à propos de "minette" m'a clairement fait penser au sexe féminin...

À propos d'hommes, est-ce qu'il y a un équivalent masculin de "faire la coquette" (sans sous-intendu d'effémination: rien qu'un homme vaniteux, qui se soigne, aime bien s'habiller et aime s'habiller bien, enfin qui aime plaire)? "Faire le minet", par exemple?


----------



## TitTornade

Pas grave, Espero 

"faire le minet" : oui, c'est ce que j'ai écrit juste au-dessus. On l'utilise pour les hommes. Mais je pense que c'est pour ceux qui prennent soin de leur apparence à l'excès.
on peut aussi dire "faire le coquet"


----------



## Espero Antos

Tout à fait, Cmanhatan4, la langue (française ou pas) nous réserve très souvent pas mal de surprises... 

Donc apparemment il y a :
1) "faire la/sa minette" (ou, au masculin, "faire le/son minet") = (à peu près) "faire la coquette/faire le coquet" (voir le post de TitTornade) ;
2) "faire (une) minette" (sauf les usages de l'article défini indiqués par JanPol) = "faire un cunnilingus".

Par ailleurs, il paraît que, quand même jusqu'au XIXème siècle, le terme "minette" avait la signification générale de "sexe oral" (donc y compris la fellation !) et, vu que le passage de ce terme dans le russe (et p-ê dans des autres langues aussi) remonte minimum à cette époque-là, la signification de "fellation" (désormais désuète en français) est toujours bien présente en russe, voire y est la seule retenue aujourd'hui (voir le thread http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1963017). Bref, les francophones devraient bien faire attention quand ils/elles parlent avec leurs partenaires russophones : le risque de malentendu est évident ;-))


----------

